
Reforms to Ease Students’ Stress Divide a New Jersey School District - chewymouse
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/26/nyregion/reforms-to-ease-students-stress-divide-a-new-jersey-school-district.html
======
pavement
I think it's strange to see this sort of conflict crop up as a cultural,
racial division. Providing time to goof off, unwind, relax, and release
tension isn't really a "dumbing down" of curriculum.

Hyper-competitive atmospheres, based on an immersion in a perpetuity of
dictated, goal-oriented projects, where objectives and achievements are
assigned, and not chosen, without any opportunities for... (dare I say?) "fun"
won't provide for memorable experiences that last beyond childhood. This sort
of thing voids the personality, wouldn't you say?

A childhood of constant, unrelenting cerebral challenges, and compulsory
learning, is going to produce some real fuckin' jerks down the road, I'd say.

